# Buying an 84 300zx



## nephilium (Aug 26, 2009)

1984 nissan 300zx turbo
is the link to it

im pretty sure im buying it next week, but i was just wondering if there were any things that i should be looking out for specifically. he says the ac needs recharging, which is fine since i dont currently have ac anyway haha. also, he says the dashlights flicker, which i assume is an alternater issue? anyway, id really appreciate some help/advice/whatever you have to offer!

hopefully this will go though smoothly and ill be on these forums a lot longer than this one post :]


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

information:look_for [Z31.com 300ZX Wiki]


----------



## dqauto (Feb 22, 2010)

Try opening the hatch and gas door with the inside handle. If it is temperamental, you have rust. Well, you probably still do have rust!  LOL. 

Open hatch, pull back carpet, remove styrofoam looking things, tool caddy, etc. You'll find it rusted on the lever mechanism that controls the hatch/gas. Also check seam between tail lights and hatch. If there is a gap...you have rust behind taillights and in hatch.

Before you turn off the radio, make sure that there is no cassette tape inside. Have a cassette handy, and then turn off radio. See if it turns back on? If not insert tape, and then once turned on, quickly remove tape and put in glove box!  enjoy the radio. 

Especially if it is a 2+2 double check between the 1st and 2nd row seats for rust on the floor boards in the corner down where the floor meets the bottom of the seat wall. If 2seats, check where the back bolts hold down the seat.

FYI, never trust the struts that hold up the hood and hatch! OUCH! Heads up!

IF the ac works...great for you! BONUS ROUND! Most of the ones that I have found...don't. But, hell, that is what Ts are for!

Check VIN with Corp and archives, and local service dept...make sure fuel injector recall was done and you know names,dates,when, where, how many miles. Write this info down and keep it safe!

If it is an automatic...know the info about the trans in DETAIL as much as POSSIBLE!!!...get your production date and call tranny shop. Tranny rebuilds were different for early 84/85/86 Z31 without/with 86/87/88/89 overdrive!

Good luck!
ZYA!!!


----------



## BamaZ31 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have an 84 300ZX and it is common on these models that the dash functions improperly. Sometimes my digital speedometer works and sometimes not. Be careful if someone says the AC needs charging. This usually means that you will need to replace the compressor.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

no. actually it means you usually just replace the vacuum hoses.


----------



## dqauto (Feb 22, 2010)

*ahhh, vacuum hoses*

azbum, lord supreme of z's is right...

those are the peskiest things...looks like spaghetti under the hood...but take your time and mark them as you go. get a cup of joe and plug away. also getting or borrowing one of those smoke machines that puts smoke in the lines to tell you where there are leaks is pretty neat. but most likely...all of them need to be replaced...after all the z is older! 

have a great day!
zya


----------

